# Engine Code P1296



## bcb5082 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Back again. Fixed the System too lean condition and passed emissions. Everything was running smooth then bam! CEL comes on again! I guess when it rains it pours. :banghead: 

So I got out my trusty OBD II reader and read the codes. This time however it said I had an advanced DTC. So I selected my car and engine type. It says it doesn't have a description for the code it gave. So I got out my VW Repair book and looked for the code and it wasn't even in the book. So I've come to you guys. I have a 2001 VW Jetta 2.0L engine and I'm getting the code P1296. Any idea what is causing that or where I should look? The freeze frame data from the OBD shows everything normal except my coolant temp is at 67-69 F at 800 rpm, i.e. idle, so I'm pretty sure that is probably what is causing the code to be thrown. My engine is probably not heating up fast enough. Though it does go to 190-210 after awhile of driving. Where should I start looking?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

P1296 is a cooling system malfunction. You are probably close, if not spot on, with your coolant temp theory. you could have a stuck thermo or a bad sensor or something.


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

7704/P1296/004758 - Error in Mapped Cooling System
Possible Symptoms

Cold start issues 

Possible Causes

Coolant Temperature Sensor (G62) faulty
Coolant Thermostat faulty 

Possible Solutions

Check Coolant Temperature Sensor (G62)
Check Coolant Thermostat


----------

